# Previsões médio prazo (Novembro 2015)



## MSantos (27 Out 2015 às 13:35)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas (Novembro 2015)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2015 às 22:30)

Bem, a actual saida do  ECMWF...era um rico Domingo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2015 às 22:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, a actual saida do  ECMWF...era um rico Domingo.



Entre 50 mm a 100 mm em 12 horas, na zona sul. Curioso, o GFS também corrobora nessa situação, mas na madrugada de 2ª feira, em que prevê entre a meia-noite e as 06 h, cerca de 54 mm na zona de Faro/Olhão.


----------



## Agreste (28 Out 2015 às 09:43)

é pra já a tónica do outono... altas pressões potentes no centro da europa - frança, alemanha, escandinávia - um bloqueio em toda a linha. As frentes polares terão de dividir-se em 2 ramos para poder contornar o bloqueio o que garante a continuidade da chuva em portugal. Não se sabe quanto tempo vai durar mas é coisa pra durar várias semanas.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2015 às 11:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Entre 50 mm a 100 mm em 12 horas, na zona sul. Curioso, o GFS também corrobora nessa situação, mas na madrugada de 2ª feira, em que prevê entre a meia-noite e as 06 h, cerca de 54 mm na zona de Faro/Olhão.



Para aqui foi mesmo uma saída,  não passou disso,valente corte nos mm.  Concentrou a precipitação na Segunda, falta algum tempo,  vamos acompanhado.


----------



## Agreste (28 Out 2015 às 18:12)

as quantidades de precipitação no GFS continuam fora da escala... 80-100mm em poucas horas no sotavento do algarve.


----------



## james (29 Out 2015 às 14:51)

A partir de domingo,  GFS e ECM estão em clara divergência.  O GFS a cortar precipitacao,  o ECM a modelar boas quantidades de precipitacao. 

Mas,  pelo menos,  vão prolongando os efeitos da circulação de oeste e adiando o " Verão de S. Martinho ",  o que já não é mau.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2015 às 15:39)

Agreste disse:


> as quantidades de precipitação no GFS continuam fora da escala... 80-100mm em poucas horas no sotavento do algarve.



Já voou tudo para Espanha... a ver se as próximas saídas mantêm essa previsão ou se mudam outra vez...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2015 às 21:22)

ecobcg disse:


> Já voou tudo para Espanha... a ver se as próximas saídas mantêm essa previsão ou se mudam outra vez...



Voou e bem para a Espanha, até o Hirlam coloca a maior precipitação no Estreito de Gibraltar. Quando a esmola é muita, o pobre desconfia. Nós, no Algarve nunca podemos contar com um evento digno, existe sempre algo com o aproximar do dia ou até mesmo em nowcasting que nunca bate certo, ou fica no mar, ou vai para a Espanha, existe sempre algo por aqui a tramar. Ontem, era um evento digno, hoje é um mero evento, amanhã vamos ver se não levamos com mais um corte. A nossa sina é sempre lixada, ecobcg.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2015 às 21:34)

O modelo Europeu ainda é o que esta melhorzito para Domingo... A ver se o GFS não erra redondamente como no ultimo evento.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Out 2015 às 21:58)

miguel disse:


> O modelo Europeu ainda é o que esta melhorzito para Domingo... A ver se o GFS não erra redondamente como no ultimo evento.


 Em vez de disseres se o GFS "não erra redondamente" não seria melhor dizer que erre redondamente? esperemos que o modelo europeu acerte.


----------



## james (29 Out 2015 às 22:09)

Para a próxima semana,  continua a divergência entre o GFS e o ECM,  pelo menos aqui no Minho. 

Enquanto que o GFS não prevê praticamente nada de precipitacao,  o ECM continua a insistir numas boas chuvadas,  até com um evento bom a meio da semana.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2015 às 01:12)

Próximo evento de Quarta-Feira a carregar bem no centro, principalmente em Lisboa, mais de 60 mm previstos num dia:






Novembro começa bem


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2015 às 21:19)

Se continuar assim (esta tendência), quarta-feira é a nossa vez em especial aqui no litoral centro. Não se pode comparar ao que aconteceu hoje no Algarve mas certamente, se este cenário acontecer, muitos problemas trará com ele, tendo em conta a hora de ponta.


----------



## james (2 Nov 2015 às 10:13)

Bom dia,

Ao mesmo tempo que, aqui no Minho,  os modelos vão cortando precipitacao para os próximos 4 dias,  de saída em saída vai sendo reforçada a existência de um bloqueio anticiclonico a partir de sexta,  o que indicia que vamos ter este ano um " Verão de S. Martinho " a sério.

Com as temperaturas que vão sendo moldadas,  para todo o Minho,  de 25 / 26 graus de máximas e mínimas elevadas para a época,  deve dar para matar saudades da praia e outras coisas que se fazem no verão.

Definitivamente,  o clima já não é o que era ( perdoem -me o aparte off- tópic).


----------



## StormyAlentejo (2 Nov 2015 às 10:28)

É impressão minha ou as temperaturas previstas para o fim-de-semana são um pouco altas de mais?
Sei que estamos perto do verão de S. Martinho, mas também não é preciso voltar a tirar os calções do armário.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Nov 2015 às 20:39)

jotajota disse:


> É impressão minha ou as temperaturas previstas para o fim-de-semana são um pouco altas de mais?
> Sei que estamos perto do verão de S. Martinho, mas também não é preciso voltar a tirar os calções do armário.


ISO 15ºC em Novembro a sul durante quase 5 dias  Locais a chegarem aos 26ºC 











Dias melhores que alguns de Verão


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2015 às 00:49)

Parece que após o Verão de S.Martinho, a partir do dia 13/14 as coisas ficam geladas:














Entrada continental/marítima


----------



## vitamos (4 Nov 2015 às 09:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece que após o Verão de S.Martinho, a partir do dia 13/14 as coisas ficam geladas:
> 
> 
> Entrada continental/marítima



1 saída, 1modelo, 372h... Terás certamente consciência da probabilidade muito baixa da tua afirmação


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2015 às 16:05)

vitamos disse:


> 1 saída, 1modelo, 372h... Terás certamente consciência da probabilidade muito baixa da tua afirmação


Tenho mais do que consciência disso, daí ter posto neste tópico.


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2015 às 15:05)

Mais um rio atmosférico:


----------



## StormyAlentejo (5 Nov 2015 às 17:34)

Grande parte do mês de Novembro com a presença do Anticiclone. 
http://www.extremadura7dias.com/noticia/como-sera-meteorologicamente-el-mes-de-noviembre-en-espana


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2015 às 22:27)

jotajota disse:


> Grande parte do mês de Novembro com a presença do Anticiclone.
> http://www.extremadura7dias.com/noticia/como-sera-meteorologicamente-el-mes-de-noviembre-en-espana


Mais tarde ou mais cedo tinha de chegar! Vamos ver o que nos espera a segunda quinzena.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Nov 2015 às 22:54)

Bora começar a sonhar


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2015 às 23:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bora começar a sonhar



E em menos de 24 horas colocaram aqui no tópico cartas do GFS a mais de 360 horas, uma com uma entrada fria de nordeste com neve e tudo, outra com uma depressão a sudoeste, com muita instabilidade, diferença quase do dia para a noite em apenas 24 horas no mesmo modelo. É um bom exemplo para se perceber que afinal não tem grande utilidade olhar para esses horizontes de forma isolada.
Quando falamos de prazos tão grandes a coisa mais inteligente que se deve fazer é ir comparando modelos dia a dia, para ver para aonde as coisas vão tendendo no geral.


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2015 às 23:35)

costumo usar os mapas de 500hpa nas anomalias de pressão pra ver cenários distantes... como é que as grandes massas de ar se movimentam, que lugar os grandes anticiclones se preparam para ocupar, se há ondas planetárias, etc...


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2015 às 23:40)

15 dias de tempo seco com as linhas de pressão atmosférica a baixaram lentamente após de 18 de novembro. O cenário de nova depressão centrada a sudoeste é bastante plausível.


----------



## David sf (7 Nov 2015 às 10:31)

Cores mais claras na zona da Gronelândia, a indicarem claramente uma interrupção da circulação zonal no Atlântico Norte, o que provocará o início do inverno a sério nalgumas partes da Europa (Norte e possivelmente Leste). Por cá ainda é cedo, ficamos à espera o Anticiclone se desloque para Sul:


----------



## David sf (7 Nov 2015 às 10:53)

Vince disse:


> E em menos de 24 horas colocaram aqui no tópico cartas do GFS a mais de 360 horas, uma com uma entrada fria de nordeste com neve e tudo, outra com uma depressão a sudoeste, com muita instabilidade, diferença quase do dia para a noite em apenas 24 horas no mesmo modelo. É um bom exemplo para se perceber que afinal não tem grande utilidade olhar para esses horizontes de forma isolada.
> Quando falamos de prazos tão grandes a coisa mais inteligente que se deve fazer é ir comparando modelos dia a dia, para ver para aonde as coisas vão tendendo no geral.



Principalmente, não se deve olhar para uma previsão a 15 dias de forma muito localista. A 15 dias o que se depreende dos modelos é o padrão de circulação global. Se os modelos a longo prazo prevêem de forma consistente uma entrada fria na Península Ibérica, podemos dar como provável uma entrada fria até à Europa do Sul, mas tanto pode acabar aqui como na Grécia.
No caso que referes, o padrão que origina entradas frias de Nordeste costuma ser similar àquele que origina depressões a Sudoeste, implica sempre a presença de bloqueio no Atlântico ou de circulação zonal a latitudes incomuns (ou muito a Norte ou muito a Sul).


----------



## Lightning (8 Nov 2015 às 15:20)

Mapa de percentagem de água no solo (30-09-2015). Ter em atenção que os últimos eventos extremos de chuva ocorridos (Algarve) não estão considerados no mapa. Ainda assim, acredito que se a tendência continuar como a que está no modelo abaixo, tudo o que tenha chovido pouco ou nada vá adiantar... 

Dá sempre para atenuar alguma coisa, mas a meu ver, apenas temporariamente.


----------



## james (10 Nov 2015 às 10:18)

O " ECMWF" anda a " ensaiar " a algumas saídas uma mudança de tempo para o limite da previsão das 240 horas.  Mas tem vindo sempre a adiar,  era para o dia 15,  agora é para o dia 18,  provavelmente na próxima saída e para o dia 19.

Não há dúvida, temos anticiclone para dar e durar...


P.S. - Ironicamente,  até se pode considerar que  a vivência que estamos a ter do " Verão de S. Martinho ",  uma presença habitual e histórica nesta época do ano ,  contrária  um pouco a tese do aquecimento global ( no qual uma parte da tese se baseia que os fenómenos habituais desaparecerão ou ocorrerão fora de época) ,  o que não deixa de ser bom sinal. 



Edit: acaba  de surgir também uma luz no fundo do túnel as 240 h no " GFS " também.


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2015 às 21:28)




----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2015 às 21:47)

Orion disse:


>



Carta 'feia':


----------



## james (11 Nov 2015 às 21:55)

Mudança de tempo a vista para a próxima semana.


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2015 às 11:28)

james disse:


> Mudança de tempo a vista para a próxima semana.



Quando?? não vejo nada até no mínimo dia 20!! O mês está estragado! E a chuva de Outubro pouco efeito acabou por ter! não se acaba uma seca extrema com 1 mês de chuva...


----------



## james (12 Nov 2015 às 11:43)

miguel disse:


> Quando?? não vejo nada até no mínimo dia 20!! O mês está estragado! E a chuva de Outubro pouco efeito acabou por ter! não se acaba uma seca extrema com 1 mês de chuva...




No Litoral Norte e Centro,  pelo menos temporariamente.

Mas também estou a ver que as últimas saídas estão a aniquilar essa possível mudança￼


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2015 às 12:32)

Esta previsão já me começa a preocupar, andamos com muitos dias sem chuva. A temperatura continua acima da média e parece que vai perdurar, a mínima deve baixar bem para a semana.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (12 Nov 2015 às 13:30)

Acho que só mesmo lá para a última semana do mês é que podemos ter mudanças... Pura futurologia!


----------



## Gongas (12 Nov 2015 às 18:16)

Bem, sem querer especular, alguns agricultores aqui da zona já me disseram que ate ao final do ano não deve chover nada de relevante e com temperaturas agradáveis e como tal vão fazer certos cultivo que nesta altura não fariam!
óbvio que isto não tem nenhum fundamento cientifico, mas fica o testemunho.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2015 às 08:14)

Muito interessante o modelo Europeu, pena ser ainda tão distante:

Talvez ainda haja alguma animação antes do fim do mês 






Nesta segunda imagem quase que sugere uma entrada fria de NW ou N após a passagem da frente e depressão


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Nov 2015 às 08:55)

A previsão do AEMET de médio e longo prazo prevê a continuação da presente situação atmosférica, com temperaturas acima da média e precipitação longe dos normais para a época do ano.
http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf
Pessoalmente acredito que a situação irá mudar em breve, pois os modelos estão a adiar a alteração do estado do tempo e creio que irá mudar repentinamente. Novembro com um Furação na passada semana é sinal para alterações nos normais modelados e para surpresas de última hora


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Nov 2015 às 13:23)

Claro que é uma ilusão pensar que a previsão para dia 22/11 irá ser a que surge este meteograma, mas sem dúvida alguma os modelos estão tão confusões como nós com o tempo actual, após um mês de Outubro chuvoso... 
Mas também tenho a certeza que quando vier o frio, virá de repente e com vontade de nos congelar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2015 às 18:18)

Parece que a segunda quinzena entra seca:


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Nov 2015 às 08:57)

Continua a mesma tendência do meteograma de ontem, com uma descida louca das temperaturas após o próximo fim de semana. Claro que ainda irá "correr muita água por debaixo da ponte", mas já surge modelado durante dois dias consecutivos.
E o ECMWF está em sintonia


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Nov 2015 às 09:53)

Aqui está a tendência. Era bom ver mais precipitações e menos frio repentino... As temperaturas com quedas de 10º C/ 15º C é sinal óbvio das alterações climáticas...


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2015 às 17:24)

Meio de Novembro e ainda não houve mudança no padrão atmosférico. A curto prazo poderá haver um gigantesco cavado a oeste dos Açores, formando mais um rio atmosférico ligeiramente a noroeste do G. Ocidental (até pode vir a afetar o referido grupo):







A médio prazo uma depressão a também a oeste com o mesmo resultado: uma corrente húmida de sul que pode afetar o G. Ocidental:






Se a atual previsão se concretizasse, a distribuição da chuva seria isto:






O ar decorrente dessas correntes não está muito saturado. Resta esperar para ver.


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2015 às 22:33)

Entrada de ar polar marítimo nas regiões do norte... uma boa nortada e alguma chuva. A sul tudo se resumo a um corte de 4-5ºC que levar-nos-á para valores normais para época. Estamos a 40 dias do natal.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2015 às 11:39)

_Primeiras_ temperaturas negativas a serem modeladas pelo GFS. Dada a distância temporal, é provável que nas próximas runs o cenário mude.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Nov 2015 às 11:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> _Primeiras_ temperaturas negativas a serem modeladas pelo GFS. Dada a distância temporal, é provável que nas próximas runs o cenário mude.


 O ECMWF também  está em sintonia com o GFS. veremos as próximas saídas mas a tendência está lá.


----------



## james (15 Nov 2015 às 14:05)

Eu vejo e uma tendência para a continuação de tempo seco e temperaturas quase amenas até quase as portas de dezembro...

As últimas saídas estão a tirar quase toda a pouca precipitacao que se previa no Norte e,  claro,  como sempre,  o ECM e o GFS já começaram a subir as temperaturas a mais de 200 h e acredito que vão subir ainda mais.

Para já, acho que não vale a pena ter grandes ilusões,  este bloqueio está forte,  tempo monótono, estável e sem grandes extremos e o que nos espera nos próximos tempos...



P.S.    Vou fazer uma afirmação,  que resulta da minha observação empírica ao longo dos anos e,  por isso,  passível de ser contestada. Normalmente, estes bloqueios duram aproximadamente um mês e terminam com uma bela entrada fria. 
Eu acredito numa mudança de padrão lá para o início de Dezembro...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Nov 2015 às 14:49)

De facto o tempo monótono esta aí para durar! Não se vêm mudanças a médio prazo, a não ser uma descida da temperatura para valores normalíssimos para a época (estranhamente repentina). Os dias vão continuar amenos até finais de Novembro. São as alterações climáticas a fazerem das suas!


----------



## boneli (15 Nov 2015 às 16:57)

Que consideram finais de Novembro?


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2015 às 19:01)

Tempo fresquinho em perspectiva, o ECMWF por exemplo mostra intensa nortada às 120 horas e com a iso  0 a entrar pelo Norte do País 











Nas horas/dias seguintes a iso 0 deverá baixar mais um pouco em latitude, o GFS também mostra circulação de N/NW com a inevitável descida de temperaturas 






A acontecer será a primeira entrada mais fria deste Outono, em termos de precipitações estas não deverão ser abundantes, talvez alguns aguaceiros  que serão de  neve nos locais habituais


----------



## james (17 Nov 2015 às 18:49)

Afinal,  parece que as temperaturas vão mesmo descer a sério a partir do próximo fim de semana. 

E com precipitacao quase garantida,  principalmente no Norte ( a quantidade ainda é uma incógnita) . 

As cotas de neve, para já, também me parecem interessantes.  E sendo uma entrada de ar polar marítimo,  boas perspetivas de um bom nevão nos pontos mais elevados da região serrana Peneda/ Gerês / Marão.  Mas, lá está, dependente da quantidade de precipitacao.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Nov 2015 às 22:18)

vamos lá ver os ainda vem longe e já estamos habituados a mudanças


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2015 às 22:38)

as quantidades de precipitação são bastante baixas... esporadicamente poderá nevar aos 800-1000 metros. É uma boa amostra de inverno uma vez que a massa fria se desloca rapidamente para leste.


----------



## Norther (17 Nov 2015 às 23:29)

Nesta saída do GFS das 18h a melhorar a quantidade precipitação, e a chegar ao sul do país, entrada mais de oeste claro.


----------



## james (17 Nov 2015 às 23:45)

Última saída do GFS continua a modelar cotas de neve bastante baixas no Norte para domingo / segunda.


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2015 às 08:19)

Bom dia,

bem provável a ocorrência de aguaceiros de neve , em especial no Interior Norte/Centro.

As serras mais altas podem ver alguma acumulação, assim haja precipitação.

O frio começa a entrar já no Sábado pelo Norte:






Domingo, dia bastante favorável a queda de neve:











Segunda feira bastante frio em altitude:






Vamos ver no que isto dá, mas pelo menos as Serras da Peneda/Gerês, Marão, Montesinho, Bornes, Nogueira, Estrela, deverão ver alguns flocos nas zonas mais altas


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2015 às 13:14)

O IPMA fala em cotas de 800 a 1000 metros para Sábado, mas também menciona aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes a partir da tarde, portanto a partir da altura em que entra mais frio e a cota baixa  a precipitação começa a  escassear 

Previsão para sábado, 21.novembro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se
gradualmente as restantes regiões, passando a regime
de aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes a partir da tarde.
*Queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros, diminuindo gradualmente
a cota para os 800/1000 metros.*
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 70 km/h no litoral
oeste.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (40 a 55 km/h) de noroeste,
com rajadas até 85 km/h, rodando gradualmente para norte.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_A_tualizado a 18 de novembro de 2015 às 11:53 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## james (18 Nov 2015 às 13:32)

Mas isso é a nossa sina,  o frio e a precipitacao andam sempre desencontrados. Se não fosse isso,  no Norte nevava muito mais,  mesmo no Litoral. 

Mas não está mal até à previsão para sábado,  com chuva, bastante vento e alguma neve a cotas médias/ altas.


----------



## boneli (18 Nov 2015 às 18:13)

Previsão para sábado, 21.novembro.2015
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se
gradualmente as restantes regiões, passando a regime
de aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes a partir da tarde.
Queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros, diminuindo gradualmente
a cota para os 800/1000 metros.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 70 km/h no litoral
oeste.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (40 a 55 km/h) de noroeste,
com rajadas até 85 km/h, rodando gradualmente para norte.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 18 de novembro de 2015 às 11:53 UTC_


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2015 às 19:18)

IPMA:

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre* *2015-11-18 18:32:00* e *2015-11-22 18:00:00
*
Assunto: PRECIPITAÇÃO E DESCIDA ACENTUADA DE TEMPERATURA NO PRÓXIMO FIM DE SEMANA

Devido à aproximação e passagem de uma superfície frontal fria no próximo sábado, dia 21, prevê-se o regresso da precipitação a todo o território do continente, queda de neve e descida de temperatura.

Assim, para sábado, prevê-se períodos de chuva, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes e queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros, diminuindo a cota para os 800/1000 metros. O vento soprará moderado a forte do quadrante norte, no litoral oeste com rajadas até 65 km/h e nas terras altas com rajadas até 85 km/h.

Para  domingo, prevê-se períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros a partir do meio da manhã, que serão de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros, o vento será em geral fraco do quadrante norte, soprando moderado a forte no litoral e nas terras altas.

Devido a uma massa ar pós frontal frio, as temperaturas irão registar uma descida já no sábado, atingindo no domingo, dia 22, valores mínimos entre 4ºC e 2ºC nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro e entre 4ºC e 9ºC no restante território.

As temperaturas máximas não deverão ultrapassar 14ºC na região Sul e litoral Norte e Centro, e 8ºC nas regiões do interior.

Data de edição: 2015-11-18 18:37:51

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2015 às 22:19)

uma saída do europeu para atirar pró lixo... saltos de pressão de 60mb em 24hr. Está uma grande confusão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2015 às 22:35)

Até ao final do mês, não choverá nada de significativo no sul. Houve aquele evento na parte central do Algarve no dia 1, senão o mês de Novembro seria bastante seco. Portanto, mais 1 mês em que a recuperação nas albufeiras não irá acontecer... Talvez, Dezembro venha alterar a situação, mas nos últimos anos, Dezembro tem sido seco por aqui...


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2015 às 13:13)

IPMA:

Tempo frio em perspectiva, acentuado pelo vento  por vezes forte. 

Previsão para domingo, 22.novembro.2015

Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado na
região Sul até ao final da manhã.
Aguaceiros nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no litoral, a
partir do início da manhã, com possibilidade de ocorrência de
aguaceiros fracos na faixa costeira ocidental da região Sul a
partir do início da tarde.
*Possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 1000/1200 metros.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando de noroeste,
soprando moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas
terras altas.
*Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.*

Atualizado a 20 de novembro de 2015 às 12:14 UTC


Previsão para 2ª feira, 23.novembro.2015

Céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando de nordeste,
soprando moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
*Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial nas regiões do interior.*

METEOROLOGISTA: Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 20 de novembro de 2015 às 12:14 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## james (20 Nov 2015 às 13:28)

Acho que o vento vai ser mesmo o fator com maior destaque neste pequeno e rápido evento: rajadas de 80 km / h para amanhã no Litoral e Terras Altas já são rajadas de respeito. 
E como o vento vai soprar de Norte,  já se sabe


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2015 às 13:37)

james disse:


> Acho que o vento vai ser mesmo o fator com maior destaque neste pequeno e rápido evento: rajadas de 80 km / h para amanhã no Litoral e Terras Altas já são rajadas de respeito.
> E como o vento vai soprar de Norte,  já se sabe



No Litoral não vai chegar a tanto em principio, deve ficar mais pelos 60 ou pouco mais, nas terras altas sim 80km/h... Mas sim concordo este espécie de evento o factor principal são as temperaturas que não sendo nada de anormal vai se notar bem devido a anomalia positiva que temos tido nas ultimas semanas.  Para a frente péssimo os modelos AA sempre muito próximo...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2015 às 14:05)

miguel disse:


> No Litoral não vai chegar a tanto em principio, deve ficar mais pelos 60 ou pouco mais, nas terras altas sim 80km/h...



Aqui chegará certamente perto dos 80 km/h, nada do outro mundo para a zona em questão.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2015 às 00:03)

não acerta uma o europeu... massas de ar que desaparecem...


----------



## lserpa (21 Nov 2015 às 13:37)

Aqui pelos Açores, o padrão está a ficar com algumas semelhanças às do ano passado... Há uma diferença na corrente de ar predominante, que em vez de Leste, vem de quadrante sul, patrocinado pelo regresso implacável do AA, com pressões previstas de 1040mbar... Pelo menos nestas primeiras duas semanas os vários modelos prevêem algumas oscilações na sua posição, permitindo a entrada de alguns sistemas frontais... Mas uma coisa já é evidente... A localização média será mais a norte que o normal e mais uma vez criando anomalias na circulação do Atlântico Norte... Exemplo disso os constantes rios atmosféricos a oeste dos Açores....


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2015 às 10:14)

estamos bloqueados neste anticiclone... tudo nasce no El Niño que cria um padrão de chuvas no oeste dos USA e altera a posição das altas no continente americano. 

Temos de aguardar, os sistemas frontais são de fraca intensidade ou então nem sequer chegam cá.


----------



## james (23 Nov 2015 às 12:15)

Poderoso anticiclone para os próximos 10 dias,  pelo menos.

Vai haver um bom escudo para nos proteger nos próximos tempos. 

E nem sequer vai estar estar frio por aí além. 

Vai estar bom para quem gosta de Outonos/ invernos secos e não muito frios.


----------



## Thomar (23 Nov 2015 às 12:22)

james disse:


> Poderoso anticiclone para os próximos 10 dias,  pelo menos.
> 
> Vai haver um bom escudo para nos proteger nos próximos tempos.
> 
> ...


É...  Já vi o ECWMF até às 240h e o GFS até às 384h e nada de precipitação nem entradas frias.
Depois de um mês de chuva parece que agora será AA até perder de vista.


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2015 às 13:12)

*Temperaturas mínimas descem até cinco graus no domingo*

As temperaturas mínimas vão descer no domingo entre três a cinco graus Celsius, prevendo-se também céu pouco nublado ou limpo e formação de geada.

"Até sábado não vamos ter alterações significativas no estado do tempo, mas no domingo estamos a prever uma descida da temperatura mínima da ordem dos três a cinco graus, sobretudo nas regiões do interior", disse à Lusa a meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), Maria João Frada.

As máximas não vão sofrer alterações, prevendo-se que sejam entre 10 e 13 graus nas regiões do interior e entre 15 e 18 no litoral, Alentejo e Algarve. Com uma descida de três a cinco graus, as mínimas podem descer abaixo de zero, particularmente no interior.

"Para os próximos dias vamos ter tempo seco, céu pouco nublado ou limpo, acentuado arrefecimento noturno com formação de geada, em especial nas regiões do interior norte e centro. Podemos ter pontualmente neblinas ou nevoeiros matinais, mas que vão dissipar-se", adiantou.

Maria João Frada contou que esta quinta-feira está previsto vento forte, que tenderá a diminuir gradualmente até domingo.

"A tendência para o início de semana é igual, ou seja, tempo seco, sem precipitação, temperaturas mínimas baixas, céu pouco nublado ou limpo e formação de geada e neblinas em algumas zonas do país", disse.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4903268&page=2

Com o AA em cima de nós e calmarias é natural que ocorram boas geadas e inversões nos locais favoráveis a tal, assim como nevoeiros por vezes persistentes, nomeadamente no NE Transmontano


----------



## james (27 Nov 2015 às 18:00)

Os modelos,  para a próxima semana, prevêem alguma chuva para quinta e sexta,  praticamente só para o NO ( mas quase sem neve nas serras,  o tempo pouco frio para a época e para continuar sabe - se lá até quando) .
Mas vai ser episódico,  o AA deve restabelecer - se rapidamente.

E quase como se alguém nos estivesse a informar,  " pedimos desculpa pela interrupção,  mas o AA vai regressar rapidamente ".


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2015 às 19:03)

bastante maus os modelos... isto não está nada bom. O tempo está anormalmente quente, ao fim de tantos dias de anticiclone não há geadas...


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2015 às 19:44)

Agreste disse:


> bastante maus os modelos... isto não está nada bom. O tempo está anormalmente quente, ao fim de tantos dias de anticiclone não há geadas...




Tem havido algumas geadas nos locais habituais, mas sim, concordo, no geral o tempo está bastante "ameno" para a época.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Nov 2015 às 23:18)

bem as cartas não se decidem ou vem frio e nepia de chuva ou vêm chuva e o frio vai-se, que confusão


----------



## Thomar (28 Nov 2015 às 09:24)

As previsões automáticas do IPMA dão   chuva forte para sexta-feira que vem e chuva moderada para sábado com temperaturas amenas.

Ponte de Sôr: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=12&cidadeID=205

E chuva para todo o país, mas variando na forma e intensidade. Situação a acompanhar!


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2015 às 09:35)

Thomar disse:


> As previsões automáticas do IPMA dão   chuva forte para sexta-feira que vem e chuva moderada para sábado com temperaturas amenas.
> 
> Ponte de Sôr: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=12&cidadeID=205
> 
> E chuva para todo o país, mas variando na forma e intensidade. Situação a acompanhar!



Não me parece que venha chuva, as possibilidades de tal são remotas, excepto no norte que é onde há mais possibilidades de chuva, mas veremos o que acontece.


----------



## Thomar (28 Nov 2015 às 09:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não me parece que venha chuva, as possibilidades de tal são remotas, excepto no norte que é onde há mais possibilidades de chuva, mas veremos o que acontece.


Pois, talvez até não venha chuva nenhuma, e sei que a esta distância temporal é apenas uma tendência,
mas nas actuais previsões do IPMA prevêem a ocorrência de precipitação em todo o país,
desde Vila Real Santo António, até Viana do Castelo.
Como dizia, situação a acompanhar embora essa previsão logo ou amanhã possa ser totalmente diferente.
A esperança é a última a morrer, venha de lá essa chuva se faz favor que tanta falta faz!


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2015 às 10:36)

O GFS está péssimo, a posição do AA nem dá para frio e muito menos chuva, até o efémero episódio de chuva para o dia 3 de Dezembro vai-se esfumando aos poucos, o ECMWF parece-me um pouco melhor, mas mesmo assim muito na "corda bamba"


----------



## james (28 Nov 2015 às 10:45)

O ECM,  acho que melhorou consideravelmente, mas infelizmente tem andado intermitente.
Mas o GFS está muito mau mesmo.  Se o mesmo levar de vencida, temo que poderemos ter um raro mês de Dezembro quase sem chuva e quase sem frio.
Eu gostava de celebrar o natal a lareira,  como sempre,  não numa esplanada...


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2015 às 10:54)

Horrível mesmo!! Dezembro ainda nem começou e já parece ir pelo cano... Ano historicamente seco pelo menos por estas bandas...


----------



## slbgdt (28 Nov 2015 às 17:30)

A previsão do IPMA indica chuva a partir de quarta feira para Barcelos. Moderada e forte mas tem variado muito


----------



## comentador (28 Nov 2015 às 19:35)

Oxalá me engane redondamente, mas devemos estar a caminhar para uma grande seca, como a de 2005. Vamos ver como vai ser a Lua Nova de Dezembro, dia 11, se nessa altura o tempo continuar estável, então até à próxima Lua Nova de janeiro teremos pouca chuva ou nenhuma.


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2015 às 21:00)

comentador disse:


> Oxalá me engane redondamente, mas devemos estar a caminhar para uma grande seca, como a de 2005. Vamos ver como vai ser a Lua Nova de Dezembro, dia 11, se nessa altura o tempo continuar estável, então até à próxima Lua Nova de janeiro teremos pouca chuva ou nenhuma.



Por quê?


----------



## james (29 Nov 2015 às 10:55)

A precipitacao prevista pelos modelos para o Norte ( em especial)  para o final da semana que vem quase desapareceu e foi adiada para acima das 200 h.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2015 às 12:01)

Poeira...lol


----------



## james (29 Nov 2015 às 13:08)

Acima das 120 /150 h,  quer o GFS quer o ECM,  começam ambos, e em sintonia , a entrar numa espiral de instabilidade de previsões,  do género " tira e põe ".  

Isso pode ser um bom sinal,  de que poderá haver alguma mudança de padrão para as próximas 2/ 3 semanas.


----------



## Beric D (29 Nov 2015 às 20:31)

Grande seca que isto está (literalmente)

Quero neve e num há sequer um mínimo de perspectiva para as próximas semanas...


----------

